
Remember Bitcoin? Some Investors Might Want to Forget - digital55
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/27/technology/bitcoin-cryptocurrency-crash.html
======
thatoneuser
This is our future. Con jobs on a global scale, completely unregulated and
with no repercussions.

The profits of bitcoin didn’t come out of thin air. Every dollar someone made
was a dollar someone else lost.

------
zaro
> Every dollar someone made was a dollar someone else lost. That's true in
> general not only in the world of crypto currencies.

~~~
solveit
That is not true (or true in only a very restricted sense that barely ever
applies). Positive-sum games do actually exist. See: literally everything
around you that wasn't around before people decided to make stuff.

Even if we're talking about literal dollars, the Fed can and does print new
dollars more or less out of thin air. And this is a really good thing, because
we wouldn't be doing very well if we were restricted to the 1792 supply of US
dollars.

